# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se busca practicante de contabilidad

## jalfredo

Practicante de Contabilidad
Nos encontramos en la búsqueda de un profesional, para desempeñar el puesto de EN EL ÁREA DE CONTABILIDAD. 
REQUISITOS:
- Estudios en Contabilidad (EGRESADO O CURSANDO LOS ULTIMOS CICLOS DE CONTABILIDAD, o TÉCNICO EN CONTABILIDAD)
- Experiencia en el puesto comprobada.
- Con dominio del Office y conocimiento en sistemas contables.  
Contacto: Wilmer Castañeda
E-mail: agromacaperu@hotmail.comTemas similares: BUSCO PRACTICANTE DE LA CARRERA DE AGRONEGOCIOS ESAN-DIPLOMADO GERENCIAL EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS ESAN-TRUJILLO-DIPLOMADO GERENCIAL EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRICOLAS DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN SEPA: De Gestión y Contabilidad en Empresas Agrícolas

----------

